# Pool Parc Asylum - May 2014



## mockingbird (May 26, 2014)

*Mockingbird visits Pool Parc with Cunningplan*

So another location of the Wales tour consisted of pool parc! I personally did not fancy denbigh all that much, an cunningplan had not been to pool parc, so we decided to head here, not much of interest to me personally only the stairs, so im sure cunningplan will add a tonne of other shots of the place, I guess once you've seen one asylum room you have kinda seen them all, well to me anyway dont think anything beats severalls so maybe I had high standards compared or im just lacking interest.

*Some history below*

_Originally owned by Sir Walter Bagot, the current buildings were rebuilt in the late 1820′s. It was acquired by the North Wales Counties Mental Hospital and opened in 1937 to accommodate 80+ patients to relieve the overcrowding at the much larger Denbigh Asylum. It eventually closed in 1990 and has laid derelict ever since_

Here is my un inspired effort of the place 


IMGP7417 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7419 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7428 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7430 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7431 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7433 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7434 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7435 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7437 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7441 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7444 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7446 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7447 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7450 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Over to cunningplan to blow my shots out the water!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2014)

Excellent mate.that staircase is a corker  thank you.


----------



## tumble112 (May 26, 2014)

Have to agree, excellent photos. It looks a good sized building, I would probably have ended up taking about 6oo pictures in here. (And then tried to post them all) :goofy:


----------



## flyboys90 (May 26, 2014)

For uninspired photography these images are great!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 27, 2014)

The one i had been waiting for!! Awesome. I love the staircase shots and the spooky corridors and the empty rooms! A must see for me


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 27, 2014)

Always wanted to visit here, you're pics are fab!
Beautiful stairs


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Another cracking set of images. Looks a lovely place too!


----------



## Onmyown (May 27, 2014)

Nice shots fella, I've got to get up there with cunningplan for some pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (May 27, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Nice shots fella, I've got to get up there with cunningplan for some pics, thanks for sharing



Go soon bud  cunningplan will probably tell you why.
Cheers matey wasn't all that fussed in here to be honest.


----------



## antonymes (May 27, 2014)

Nice work. Nothing much has changed there in the last 12 months by the look of things.


----------



## cunningplan (May 27, 2014)

I really don't know how I'm going to top that??? some great photos as normal and very different to mine.
I've wanted to take a look around here for ages and was told it was more or less no go, so we put it on the list and if we could not get in go straight to Denbigh.
From the time we got there the place did not disappoint with the weird sky above which looked like it had eyes and ghosts in the clouds. We made our way to the entry point and I was in, I went and found a easier entry for the rest of them. The place is meant to be haunted, while it don't bother me a bat made me jump while walking into one of the rooms.
The place is very dark and other than the stairs (We could not find the cellar) there is not much in there.

my full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157644320465919/


----------



## Onmyown (May 28, 2014)

Nice shots matey


----------

